# أرجو المساعدة بخصوص معمل تركيب الاسنان .. للأهميه



## المهندسجي (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني أخواتي ارجو منكم مساعدتي بخصوص أحتياجات معامل تركيب الأسنان من ( أحتياجات المعمل , مساحة المعمل , مواصفات المعمل , امن المعمل , أخرى ) 

أرجو مساعدتي بخصوص الموضوع في اقرب وقت وللأهميه القصوى ..

وجزاكم الله الف خير مقدما,,​


----------



## المهندسجي (28 مارس 2008)

ولا رد ؟؟

:11::11::11::87:​


----------



## ELAMRA (29 مارس 2008)

بتوفيق بادن الله


----------



## ELAMRA (29 مارس 2008)

الخبرة الصينية اكثر تجربه واقل تكلفه.


----------

